# XP Filter leaking?



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with a leaky xp filter?
My buddy has an xp2 and water is coming out of the cover where the cord comes out. 
Any idea?
Thanks!


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

yup!

The o-rings around the valve stems are leaking.

The XP series filters have an overflow hole in the cavity where the valve stem unit enters the motor housing. You will notice this hole, it is triangular in shape and when the o-rings leak, this cavity fills with water until it leaks into the overflow drain hole and out the sides of the motor housing.

You need to first unplug the filter, remove the head/motor unit, tip it upside down to remove all the water in the head, then either get two new o-rings for the valve stems(in/out) or temporarily fix them by wrapping them with teflon tape to ensure a better seal.

If they are sealed properly, there should be very little to no water in this cavity when taking off the valve stem for cleaning and there should be no leaks anywhere.

HTH


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you!
I will check it when I get home.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Also check if the hoses are straining the valve stem. That compresses the O-ring and cause leak and eventually damage to the O-ring. Straightening the hoses could solve your problem right there.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Or, he didn't empty out the lid after doing a water change. Thoroughly shake/drain out the water from the lid and then run the filter to see if it is really leaking or if there was just an accumulation of water. And I agree with gklaw. That might be all that is necessary.


----------

